# Freeze Dried Raw vs Pure Raw



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

Can someone help explain the main differences between Freeze Dried Raw and Pure Raw, Stella and Chewy's make both, with the same exact ingredients in their patties. see here:

Stella & Chewy's - Stella's Super Beef Freeze-Dried Dinner

Stella & Chewy's - Stella's Super Beef Frozen Dinner

By the way, I love stella and chewy's i think they are such a great company!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

One is frozen and one is freeze dried :wink: :tongue:

My guess they make both because not everyone has the freezer space to keep the frozen kind. I have no idea if this is true or not LOL


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

Freeze dried is dehydrated patties that don't have to be kept refrigerated. 

The frozen is... frozen. 

The freeze dried S&C's is perfect when traveling.


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

Fun "people food" freeze dried examples are some fruit. At least Costco sells interesting snack packs of apple, pear, strawberry etc. mixes.
When water is removed in freezing temperatures (in stead of using heat) the stuff stays crisp and powders real easy. Apples are quite cardboard like, but I personally like the intense flavor of strawberry.

Freeze dried raw is probably the best food dogs in space could have :biggrin: I think that all astronaut food is freeze dried (besides liquid pouches) and then gets rehydrated. You may have to correct me is this one though.

So technically freezer burned meat is freeze dried? Same thing sort of... lol :tongue:


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

What about the freeze dried liver? The Gimborn brand used for training, that claims to be 100% liver? It says it is full nutritional value on the package. I have two who are refusing liver and I really don't like the idea of forcing it down their throats. Would Gimborn liver pass as a replacement?


----------



## joco0302 (May 27, 2010)

*Stella and Chewy's*

I have a 4 month old Yorkie who has been on Stella and Chewy's for at least a month now. She is doing great. We use the freeze dried patties and she loves them. Well yesterday I took her to the Vet and he did not like me feeding her something that was not especially formulated for puppies. Shocker he recommended Science Diet. We started her on SD when we first got her and she pooped all the time. She is doing great on S&C's and I think I am going to leave her on it. He lost my trust when he recommended SD but now I am second guessing myself.


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

joco0302 said:


> I have a 4 month old Yorkie who has been on Stella and Chewy's for at least a month now. She is doing great. We use the freeze dried patties and she loves them. Well yesterday I took her to the Vet and he did not like me feeding her something that was not especially formulated for puppies. Shocker he recommended Science Diet. We started her on SD when we first got her and she pooped all the time. She is doing great on S&C's and I think I am going to leave her on it. He lost my trust when he recommended SD but now I am second guessing myself.


Nah, don't second guess yourself. S&C's is a great food! I'd keep her on that.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

joco0302 said:


> Shocker he recommended Science Diet. We started her on SD when we first got her and she pooped all the time. She is doing great on S&C's and I think I am going to leave her on it. He lost my trust when he recommended SD but now I am second guessing myself.


It's not a shocker. Bet he sells SD. Feeding that is a way for him to make more money. SD is garbage. Its among the lowest of low quality kibbles. Puppy food, adult food, senior food, and maintance food are all marketing gimmicks. There is no significant difference between the 4. 

Watch and be aware. Is this guy thinking of your pup or his pocketbook? Pay attention and you will know over time.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

joco0302 said:


> I have a 4 month old Yorkie who has been on Stella and Chewy's for at least a month now. She is doing great. We use the freeze dried patties and she loves them. Well yesterday I took her to the Vet and he did not like me feeding her something that was not especially formulated for puppies. Shocker he recommended Science Diet. We started her on SD when we first got her and she pooped all the time. She is doing great on S&C's and I think I am going to leave her on it. He lost my trust when he recommended SD but now I am second guessing myself.


my vet is my vet because he admits that he only had a three credit course in nutrition. i have the internet for nutrition.

if your puppy is healthy and shiny and adorable as only a four month old yorkie can be and you're happy with this product....then you may want to say something to your vet or look for another one.

ya gotta trust your vet.....and if you don't....well...maybe time for someone you can build a relationship with..yorkies can have quite the life span, if not mistaken....


----------

